# Lower chest workout without decline bench....?



## Guest (Jan 8, 2006)

For my lower chest i would usually do decline bench press and some decline dumbells, but that was at my old gym.

Now I'm at my college's gym because its cheaper (30 a year lol) and i can train at dinner times and free periods.

Bad thing about the college gym is there is no bench that goes decline, and nothing to prop the bench up on a decline angle. What else can i do to train the lower part of my chest good?

There are cables but I dont like lifting too heavy on them because its hard to even out each pec while trying to concentrate on lifting heavy and i find heavier weights are harder to lift because the cables pull you back and you loose balance.

any work out suggestions?


----------



## dongle (May 19, 2006)

If you really cant use the cable the only other i can think of is parralel bar dips has similar effect as decline press but works triceps harder

personally i would try and use the cable as it opens up a lot of great chest exercises like..

standing cross overs)Works centre of pecs and brings out cross striations.

bent forward cross overs) Inside,Middle and lower pec workout.

flat bench crossovers)develop and defines middle and inner pec


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2006)

thedaddy said:


> For my lower chest i would usually do decline bench press and some decline dumbells, but that was at my old gym.
> 
> Now I'm at my college's gym because its cheaper (30 a year lol) and i can train at dinner times and free periods.
> 
> ...


Yes, go back to your old gym!! I trained at my college gym when I was there and it was the biggest mistake I ever made. I happily slap down the 18 a month for the host of free weights, benches, squat rack, cardio machines and array of cable machines there for as opposed to the 25 a year I was paying to go to my college gym, and would happily pay 25 odd a month if that was the only option open to me.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

dips are a quality exercise 8)


----------



## Mr Nice (Jan 7, 2006)

Yes Dips are good for hitting your lower chest if you lean into them you will hit more chest and less tris. Flat bench is wicked for building you lower chest anyway just stick with that bro.


----------



## razg (Nov 23, 2004)

Dips are a great mass builder, but are exceptionally hard on the Rotator Cuff. If you do them, make sure your RC is strong.


----------



## kruz (Dec 19, 2005)

yeah go for the dips. cables aren't any good for gaining size really. more for definition.


----------



## kruz (Dec 19, 2005)

yeah go for the dips. cables aren't any good for gaining size really. more for definition.


----------

